# First Turkey Trumpet



## ghost1066 (Apr 25, 2014)

I have seen these in pictures and at a show, I had one that was my Grandfather's but I had no idea what it was. I went out to the shop and grabbed whatever scraps were close by and followed some instructions I found online about as much as I follow any instructions and tried this. 

Have no idea if it is going to sound like much since I can barely run one of these but I don't think it is terrible for my first try. Walnut and blackwood trumpet, tulipwood, padauk and deer antler mouthpiece.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 25, 2014)

I don't know what they are supposed to look like, but nice two tone and shape going on there .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ghost1066 (Apr 26, 2014)

Well sadly I will be cutting this one apart to fix the mouthpiece. I followed what few instructions I had on the diameter of the hole and it is too big. I will be able to save most of it just have to cut it down enough to drill a hole for the new mouthpiece. After that it should run fine, I hope so I found out these sell for a lot more than the other calls I do and income would be good.


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 26, 2014)

ghost1066 said:


> Well sadly I will be cutting this one apart to fix the mouthpiece. I followed what few instructions I had on the diameter of the hole and it is too big. I will be able to save most of it just have to cut it down enough to drill a hole for the new mouthpiece. After that it should run fine, I hope so I found out these sell for a lot more than the other calls I do and income would be good.



They produce a better sound ?


----------



## ghost1066 (Apr 26, 2014)

manbuckwal said:


> They produce a better sound ?


Tom these things sound amazing once you learn them. I talked with a buddy last night he is a member here but new and we went over mouthpiece diameters. They work in 1/32" increments 3 sizes from 3/32" to 5/64" the other size is a #45 bit. Each one produces a different call which will sound like an age group or sex of the bird. Young hen, mature hen, old hen and jake (young tom) depending on the hole you drill. 

I try to explain to people these calls we make are very technical and can drive you nuts trying to get them right. It doesn't matter what call it is everything changes everything especially on turkey calls.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 26, 2014)

Nice looking trumpet. Never made or heard one. Hope you get the sound you want from it.

Ray


----------

